# I found this oddly intersting... let's hang an elefant! great missuse of rail equipment.



## Mouse

I was browseing around a post-mortem photography forum I belong to and someone posted this story.. the picture attached is amazing, which is why I had to check it out... really disturbing.. but the story is just _odd_

GoTricities.com > 1916 Elephant Hanging Still Haunts Erwin, TN


grrr... wont let me edit the title. oh well.


----------



## Bendixontherails

wow... I mean... wow. 

Aside from the fact that someone actually thought to HANG an elephant, what astounds me most is the RR let them borrow a crane to do it.


----------



## Mouse

what amazes me is that the townspeople got so up in arms about a lil hobo traveler being killed via elephant foot.


----------



## doombear

usually i root for the bums, but...elefants revenge! though this red fellow was just picked the wrong place and time to be a dick. i guess the elefant just had enough, decided it was time to strike back. poor buddy.


----------



## Loaf

If some person smacked me on the head with a stick as I was eating and I weighed 5 tons, I'd stomp him too. Elephants are known to take action against people who harm or attempt to harm them or other elephants.


----------



## CholoMcScumbag

poor mary she was just pissed that the guy kept smacking her with a stick. people are stupid sometimes. its obviously a bad idea to keep an animal that can weigh over a few tons.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

And people wonder why I don't like the south.


----------



## bote

the bastards


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

this is disgusting, I hope the people who did it died a very slow painful death I heard about this but never saw pictures of it..sickening


----------



## the wizard

rip mary


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher

and im sure they hung it )vs. shooting it), just to sell tickets to 3,000 crazed spectators


----------



## Monkeywrench

Gross. 

Elephants were killed all sorts of ways back in the day. People didn't give a shit back then. 
One time Thomas Edison electrocuted an elephant with an AC current just so he could try and discredit Nikolai Tesla.


----------



## Raging Bird

"Others claimed Kingsport residents were headed to Erwin with a cannon to blow her up. "

incredible


----------



## nitepeepole

that's fukkng wacky


----------



## gregk

animal cruelity is sick! elephants are still treated bad to this day. and im sure their not the only ones. but ya im sure we wont see any hanging again..


----------



## Cardboard

I'm sorry, I'm all for animal right and everything, but this is fucking hillarious, and in a way, awesome.
I mean, it's over and done with now, I hope people don't do anything like this again, but I'm glad it happened at least once, and that there are pictures for us all to enjoy.
Great.


----------



## Cardboard

and oh shit... she was buried near the tracks?!?
1 million crust points for the first person to ride that train to her grave, and harvest some bones.


----------



## wartomods

yeah i think it is hilarious


----------



## Hottboxx

wow thats somthing you dont see everyday


----------



## st1tch

This story made me really sad. I lost a bit more hope in humanity again.


----------



## Alaska

... Really?

Also, are you people serious? I think that's at least a BIT more humane than to what happens to the animals today. 

Elephants, like anything else, become subservient when they fear punishment and pain. They often take abuse and shitty conditions for most of their life before they ever strike back. Animals killing people, fuck yeah.


----------



## FinnFiasco

Absolutely brutal. Awesome that she threw him into a stand, and THEN stepped on/demolished his head though.


----------



## katiehabits

i know i know PETA is a piece of shit but have you ever seen the video they put out a couple years(maybe more then a couple now...) ago about the elephant that killed its handler, again in the states who was shot at while it ripped through the city destroying everything and everyone in its path. they ended up getting the military after the poor thing to kill it i think. i saw that video like 4 years ago not to long before i went vegan(no longer am....) and i cryed my eyes out...... fuck humanity


----------



## katiehabits

ok i found the video its not as CRAZY as i remember it but its still fucked up. and the military doesnt kill the elephant some red neck in overalls without a shirt does....

http://www.petatv.com/circ.html

click Hawthorn Inc.


----------

